# II and RCI Rankings Question



## jjlovecub (Jun 9, 2007)

Is there anywhere that tells you what RCI and II deem to be the timeshares of highest value/trading power? I called and asked and they said the information was private?? Why would that be...wouldn't good timeshares want you how great their ranking is? Thanks for your insight.


----------



## seenett (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, the "best" timeshares would love for people to know they are the cream of the crop.  The downside is that the 95% of timeshares that would NOT make that list would never want that list to be become public.  II and RCI cannot afford to alienate 95% of their affiliated resorts.

Having such a list would also hinder active developer sales at the resorts that were not included.  It is much easier to explain the trading process in ambigious terms of color/season and tell prospective buyers "if you buy here, you can trade for anywhere else in the world".  Easier, yes; honest, no - but that is how the timeshare business works.

You can get a good gauge of trading "power" by using common sense.  Consider demand vs supply, best time of year for the location, and quality of the resort to start with.


----------



## bfree (Jun 10, 2007)

*trading*

If you buy hawaii thru for instance marriott, but you do not intend to go there but once every 10 years, there offer a free week if you give it up to go to another destination, say orlando.  isnt it worth it to buy thru the marriott for the free week.  Or, buy a biennial, and get the free week.  they say the trade value of hawaii has a quaranteed 5 year in contract to get the free week if you trade out.  I plan on trying different resorts, is hawaii since its trade value is so good a good idea.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2007)

bfree said:


> If you buy hawaii thru for instance marriott, but you do not intend to go there but once every 10 years, there offer a free week if you give it up to go to another destination, say orlando.  isnt it worth it to buy thru the marriott for the free week.  Or, buy a biennial, and get the free week.  they say the trade value of hawaii has a quaranteed 5 year in contract to get the free week if you trade out.  I plan on trying different resorts, is hawaii since its trade value is so good a good idea.



It sounds like you have been listening to a TS salesman?  *What ever you do, don't buy from the devloper!*    Buy resale and save 50% or more for the exact same product!  

Plus, there are other exchange companies who will give you a bonus week when you deposit a high demand week.  

The other down side to your scenario above, is that Hawaii & Marriott have high maintenance fees.  I wouldn't buy a trader in Hawaii or from Marriott.  

Be aware that exchanging is not guaranteed and gets more frustrating all the time.  If your vacation schedule is flexible and you can take advantage of last minute offers it works the best, but if you are locked into the school calendar and specific high-season vacation times, getting exactly what you want is a lot harder.  Common wisdom says, "Buy where you want to go."


----------



## Mimi (Jun 10, 2007)

Denise offers the best advice. We liked our timeshares so much that we bought multiple weeks AT THE SAME RESORTS, so we can either stay longer or bring family and friends. As week owners, we no longer need to depend on trades!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 11, 2007)

jjlovecub said:


> Is there anywhere that tells you what RCI and II deem to be the timeshares of highest value/trading power? I called and asked and they said the information was private?? Why would that be...wouldn't good timeshares want you how great their ranking is? Thanks for your insight.


The very best TS in the world seldom trade in RCI or II. Two of the very best are the Marriott in London and the Hilton in NYC. Both these TS are not listed in the online directory of RCI & II because the owners trade so infrequently. 

Why don't they trade? Every trade for them would be a significant step down. And they can (and do) rent their units for big bucks.


----------



## geekette (Jun 11, 2007)

You are mixing up the exchange companies with the resorts themselves.

Resorts want you to want them, to visit, to buy, to stay, ...   Exchange companies make their exchange fee regardless of which resort you confirm into.  Why should they care which is best when the fees are the same?

RCI / II have their own agendas, serving developers.  If they made their trading power formulas public, they would have some explaining to do to the developers whose resorts didn't come out on top.  

RCI and II do not own any timeshares, and allegedly, rankings come from those who stay in resorts.  Should be unbiased; who knows for sure?  "Rankings" are comment card items, not the same thing as trading power.

Trading power is an exchange company secret, and they merely hint at what goes into the equation and the component weights.  I'm not sure ranking is in the equation, altho it would be included indirectly as it would impact supply/demand (just one Trading Power component).

Trading power changes.  You can try to chase it or be happy using what you own, or accepting what you can trade into.


----------

